# Fish Pics



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Here are some pics I took of my Discus and baby Arrowana. They aren't the best pics, I had a hard time its a new cam so don't know how to work it so well. The flash kind of washed out their color and bounced off a few places, plus the swimming around factor was hard to get a good one.The pics surely don't do their beauty any justice but it gives you an idea, plus they just gobbled down some food so their a little full in the bellies hehe But here goes:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200008.jpg
This is Dorian, the arrowana he's about 6 inches

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200009.jpg
Group of Discus

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/02010112000010.jpg
Another small group photo

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/02010112000011.jpg
An ocean green, white, and a pigeon blood.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/02010112000014.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/02010112000018.jpg

And heres a pic of the big dog we inherited after Ricks brother passed away, he is the reason I must give up the baby arrow not enough room for all my animals plus a huge dog in the house hehe  But its an ok sacrifice for me. 

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200006.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200001.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow your fish are pretty


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thank you very much! Fish are really hard to take good pics of hehe And I hate that they didn't come out as good as they really look. Especially one of the blue diamonds, he sorta looks green or something but he's soooo blue in person its amazing. The big orange one came out ok


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i love the plants! Too bad there not real!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

i love the fish and that dog is soo cute! great discus btw. i have a pigeon blood and a blue turquoise.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> i love the plants! Too bad there not real!


LOL I know we get those comments constantly hehe


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i love the fish and that dog is soo cute! great discus btw. i have a pigeon blood and a blue turquoise.


Yeah he always looks like he's smilin' hehe And thanks a lot they are fun fish!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG that arrowna is freakin cool! Was just reading article TFH refered to them as "ancient fish" been around for awhile is my guess. Too bad need such a big tank


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> OMG that arrowna is freakin cool! Was just reading article TFH refered to them as "ancient fish" been around for awhile is my guess. Too bad need such a big tank


I know whats really crummy is he's finally getting extremely cool and very used to me. He likes live food the best so I keep guppies in with him, but he loves dried shrimp and he comes to the lid and waits and literally takes it out of my hand. Thats amazing considering how scared and freaked out he used to be, he jumped constantly and banged the top of the lid if I just walked near him. Now he's awesome! I hate to give him up but the guy is coming this week to get him. Hopefully one day I'll be able to get another and I hope he turns out that cool and laid back.


----------

